# Εκδηλώσεις μνήμης για τα θύματα στη Μαρφίν



## FunkSoulBrother (May 5, 2011)

http://www.dimokratikiaristera.eu/



> "Ένα λουλούδι για την Αγγελική, την Παρασκευή και τον Νώντα"
> 
> Η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά τιμώντας τα αδικοχαμένα παιδιά της Marfin- ακριβώς ένα χρόνο μετά και περίπου την ίδια ώρα-την Πέμπτη το μεσημέρι στις 2, θα βρεθεί στον τόπο της δολοφονίας τους(Σταδίου 23) και θα αφήσει ένα λουλούδι για τον Νώντα, την Παρασκευή, την Αγγελική και το αγέννητο μωρό της. Δεν λησμονούμε. Καμία δικαιολογία, καμία ανοχή σε πράξεις βίας!



http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=398902&h1=true



> Εκδήλωση μνήμης στα θύματα της Marfin αλλά και αποκήρυξης της «πολιτικής βίας, που είναι πάντοτε φασιστική», διοργανώνουν την Πέμπτη, 5 Μαϊου 2011, στο βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός, στην επέτειο συμπλήρωσης ενός χρόνου από την τραγωδία, μέλη της «πρωτοβουλίας αναρχικής αλληλεγγύης» στα θύματα της τραγωδίας.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------

